# Compaq 615



## Psycho1996 (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Wollte mal mein Notebook entstauben und habe das Problem wie ich das Teil öffnen soll... Tastatur abgeschraubt aber bekomme sie nicht weg o_O Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dem Teil?

Gruß


----------



## Eol_Ruin (21. Februar 2011)

Hast du es auch wie hier gemacht:
http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c01787889/c01787889.pdf


----------

